# Negative reviews on Kobo about the Glo HD



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

Once again looking at the Kobo e-reader line, I noticed some pretty negative comments on the Glo HD. There aren't many reviews yet, which I guess is to be expected considering how new it is. I'm now trying to decide whether to get one and take the risk that I might have to pay for return shipping (if I dislike it as much as some of the reviewers), which is a cost without benefit, or wait to get more input on it.

OTOH, one 1-star review in particular stood out to me as being "inappropriate" and I flagged it as such:










If that doesn't show up, you can see it via my post on Google+. Anyway, that someone would think it's "OK" to use the review system that way... grr....  Just demonstrates that there really is such a thing as a _dumb question_ -- in this case, one asked in an inappropriate way, for which the answer was already readily available, and to which there is apparently no way to directly reply.


----------



## booklover888

I flagged that "review" too.

Right now on the Chapters/Indigo web site, until the end of the month, you get 20% off if you use "Visa Checkout." That combined with the "discount" of the exchange rate, would make the Glo HD a very good deal. (Or the Aura H2O if you want larger + water proof).

I wish that had been available when I ordered mine....

I received mine in 2 days FYI.


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

booklover888 said:


> Right now on the Chapters/Indigo web site, until the end of the month, you get 20% off if you use "Visa Checkout." That combined with the "discount" of the exchange rate, would make the Glo HD a very good deal.


Wow, that is very tempting price-wise. The main problem I see with that approach is their return policy: "Kobo eReaders must be returned to one of our Chapters, Indigo or Coles stores." As far as I understand, they're in Canada only? The nearest location I saw on their site would be something like a 4 hour drive each way, so not really sensible for a relatively small return. That policy wouldn't be a problem if I don't return it, of course, but if the concerns listed in the negative reviews are annoying enough to me, I might want to. Hmm... 

On the positive side, that review is gone now!


----------



## northofdivision

I'm pretty happy with it so far and the amazingly slim and fitted Omoton cases just got posted for the HD Glo. It feels better in hand to me than the Voyage and the lighting is cleaner, brighter and more level to me (which was the reason I had to ditch the Voyage). Pocket integration, if you're into pushing stories from your computer to your ereader, is phenomenal.

You can't really go wrong with either the Voyage or the HD Glo Kobo.

Some side by side pics I posted: 
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,214175.0.html


----------



## TheGapBetweenMerlons

northofdivision said:


> I'm pretty happy with it so far and the amazingly slim and fitted Omoton cases just got posted for the HD Glo. It feels better in hand to me than the Voyage and the lighting is cleaner, brighter and more level to me (which was the reason I had to ditch the Voyage). Pocket integration, if you're into pushing stories from your computer to your ereader, is phenomenal.


Thanks for the input and the photos.

I wasn't even aware of the Pocket integration, that's interesting. I've been trying to build Pocket into my workflow but haven't really adopted it yet. Most of my save-for-later activity pushes content into Evernote, so I've just been toying with Pocket so far. As a front-end to Web content on an e-reader, though... definitely interesting.

I'm not at a point financially where I can treat an e-reader as a trivial purchase, so I'm moving fairly slowly, and I really appreciate detailed, thoughtful product reviews. The Kindle app on my (somewhat-old) Android tablet works for now, and I recently installed the Kobo app to check out how they handle things, but I'd really like an e-ink screen. The added focus of not having other apps to distract me would be nice too.


----------



## northofdivision

definitely good to get detailed reviews. if you have any questions or additional details on the Glo HD or the Voyage.


----------

